# The Odd Couple, Fantial And Figurita



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This pair just makes me smile when I see them.. I bred this fig cock bird and have had the hen fantail for awhile.. he(fig) finally matured and they hit it off...I orginally got 4 fans, two were a pair, the other two no..was not sure of the sexes, so those two spare fans I know now, one is a hen which is now this fig cock's mate and the other seems as he is a cock and found a spare hen figurita.. don't have a pic of that pair.. so it goes.. they did not pair up like I thought they would, they found mates in figurita world...That is what I get for housing the breeds together..you think they would pick thier own breed but with pigeons it does not matter.. and no Iam not going to hatch any "fanfig" babies.. Im just enjoying these pairings at the moment..lol..


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful pigeons.Quick qst.One of my homers has outgrowing feathers on his breast like your blue in the picture.Why does it do this.Ive pulled them out before and they just grow out again ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jeff houghton said:


> Beautiful pigeons.Quick qst.One of my homers has outgrowing feathers on his breast like your blue in the picture.Why does it do this.Ive pulled them out before and they just grow out again ?


It is called a zipper frill and the figuritas are supposed to have it.. I have heard of it showing up in homers too, but not alot..just a throw back of some sort like featherd/booted leg/feet or grouse feet in homers..


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Thankyou for your reply.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pulling the feathers won't help  Homing/racing pigeons were developed from Antwerp Smerles, which had zipper frills. One of my young hens this year has one.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

spirit wings do you know any body in michigan that can get me th figuritas becuase i like those bird iam an owl and capuchine and roller guy so if you know any body thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> spirit wings do you know any body in michigan that can get me th figuritas becuase i like those bird iam an owl and capuchine and roller guy so if you know any body thanks


I do not know anyone in your state, I got mine from a fella here in Va, sometimes they will ship, but that gets pricey and he does not have figs all the time he is listed in purebreed pigeon under classifieds Under Italian Owls, but I know he has figs as well.. you may want to try if you can afford it..
. Leon O. Tucker 757-686-1958


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

is the fantail on eggs if so can not wate to see yhe bays


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> is the fantail on eggs if so can not wate to see yhe bays


yes she is on fake eggs that is... no fanfig babies for me... it is tempting though...lol..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I just want to give the fig a big hug!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an adorable odd couple!  I think they are a couple of cuties!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

what will the result of their eggs?
will they be ash fantails or a fantail with zipper frill????


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a beautiful couple! I guess love IS blind!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

avian said:


> what will the result of their eggs?
> will they be ash fantails or a fantail with zipper frill????


They have fake eggs under them.. no babies for this pair..


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

would it have fan and sipper crest ha


----------



## fly_heart (Sep 8, 2009)

Cute Pigeons


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well now, I think they're a cute pair. Mine pick their own mates, and some of the combinations are somethings else.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

you have any let us see


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't have any figs, but I just love them. So cute.


----------

